
Enabling IPv6 in Docker - telmich
https://ungleich.ch/u/blog/how-to-enable-ipv6-in-docker/
======
Skunkleton
This is a bit of a tangent, but what is the state of IPv6 in general right
now? Can I switch to IPv6 for my home network and use it exclusively?

~~~
_ikke_
No, sadly not. There are plenty of sites that are not reachable via IPv6 yet.
github for example does not work over ipv6.

~~~
telmich
While that is true, you can still fully run your network IPv6 only. At the
border router, you can simply use NAT64 to reach the IPv6 Internet.

------
m1r3k
Unfortunately, there is no easy way to enable IPv6 for docker when you have a
dynamic IPv6 prefix (home ISP).

